# Gulls, Swans and an Egyptian Goose on the Thames



## rcarca (Sep 16, 2012)

All taken on the River Thames this afternoon:




2Y2A0895.jpg by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

EXIF: 5DMkiii, 70-300DO at 300mm, 1/1250 sec, f11.0, 800 ISO




2Y2A0888.jpg by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

EXIF: 5DMkiii, 70-300DO at 300mm, 1/1250, f7.1, 800 ISO




2Y2A0922.jpg by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

EXIF: As above except f10.0




2Y2A0918.jpg by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

EXIF: As above

Egyptian goose:




2Y2A0814.jpg by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

EXIF: As above except 275mm, f16.0

Swans:




2Y2A0944.jpg by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

EXIF: As above except 185mm, f11.0




2Y2A0954.jpg by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

EXIF: As above except 110mm, f10.0

Richard


----------

